# Piggy We We We all the way home.



## meateater (Sep 15, 2010)

I fell out of my chair when I saw this on the T.V. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  Some day's it doesnt take much to amuse me.


----------



## tom37 (Sep 15, 2010)

I thought it was pretty funny as well. But every time its on, my wife has to lip off some smart a$$ comment about the pig. Then I am forced to tell her to leave the poor little pig alone. LOL


----------



## rw willy (Sep 15, 2010)

My wife loves that little piggy.  She starts laughing as soon as it starts.

Oh well, she lets me smoke dinner.


----------



## jirodriguez (Sep 16, 2010)

Love that commercial, wife and I laugh every time it comes on.


----------



## smoke_chef (Sep 16, 2010)

Love it. I hadn't seen it before. Thanks for posting it!


----------



## nwdave (Sep 16, 2010)

I'm so surrounded by Philistines........stupid commercial, right up there with all the other stupid ones.  Only good use for that wee wee wee piggy is in the SMOKER!!!!!  Let him say wee wee wee all the way to the dinner table.

NOW, before I get some hate mail, I do agree, it's cute and different, but they're going to have to do better than that to get me to buy their insurance.


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 16, 2010)

Insurance??

Is that what they were selling?

I think it's one of the better ones!

I even remember how it goes, at my age:

This little piggy went to market,

and this little piggy stayed home.

This little piggy had roast beef,

and this little piggy had none.

And this little piggy cried wee, wee, wee,

all the way to the top two racks in Bearcarvers 230 degree MES 30.

Not the end........................


----------



## meateater (Sep 16, 2010)

NWDave said:


> I'm so surrounded by Philistines........stupid commercial, right up there with all the other stupid ones.  Only good use for that wee wee wee piggy is in the SMOKER!!!!!  Let him say wee wee wee all the way to the dinner table.
> 
> NOW, before I get some hate mail, I do agree, it's cute and different, but they're going to have to do better than that to get me to buy their insurance.


NWDAVE, I wouldnt buy their insurance but laughed at that commercial. With the negative politics going on I appreciate the humor these day's.


----------



## smokinstevo27 (Sep 17, 2010)

hilarious I laugh everytime. Is it wrong that this ad makes me want to get a fire going?


----------



## placebo (Sep 17, 2010)

Good to know I'm not alone. I'm still trying to figure out exactly why it amuses me so much. Thanks for posting it!


----------



## rbranstner (Sep 17, 2010)

I laugh my butt off every time I see that comercial.


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 17, 2010)

rbranstner said:


> I laugh my butt off every time I see that comercial.


LOL, does your wife ever look at you like you're nuts for laughing at that kind of thing?

Mine does!

Then I just say, "Would you rather I be grouchy all of the time???"

You learn the ropes after nearly 42 years!


----------



## chefrob (Sep 18, 2010)

for some reason our household stops what ever we are doing and giggle, then when it's over we just carry on................


----------



## gnubee (Nov 11, 2010)

I think the Ladys name is Mrs A but can't make out the pigs name. Its bugging the hell out of me. lol

Love the commercial


----------



## redneck69 (Nov 11, 2010)

LOL, i think that lil pig needs to be thrown on a smoker..i think he's annoying


----------



## captsly (Nov 11, 2010)

I love it! I have that as my ringtone, and anytime anyone hears it they can't help but smile!!


----------



## captsly (Nov 11, 2010)

GnuBee said:


> I think the Ladys name is Mrs A but can't make out the pigs name. Its bugging the hell out of me. lol
> 
> Love the commercial


His name is Maxwell. (Max)


----------

